# Ruger LCR, Desantis or MTR?



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

On the back to buy some new holsters for several of my handguns I was looking at options from Desantis, 3 cop slot thumb break OWB, and MTR 2 slot OWB. Does anyone have any experience with these brands that they could pass on? I only recently became aware of MTR and do not know anything about them. For my HK P30LS I am considering a custom holster as well as my future purchase of a sig 226 but I will have to think more about those. Anyway any help on brands would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and have a nice day. Happy shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Speaking as a retired leather-worker, I tend to recommend Galco as being the better choice in ready-made, off-the-shelf holsters.

I have no experience with MTR, but their website shows some nice stuff.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I would consider Bell Charter as well.


----------

